# War Films



## Option7 (Jul 31, 2007)

Does anyone else here like war films? I'm not talking about the old war films with EVIL GERMAN NAZI'S etc.
I mean the more modern ones with all the realistic horrors of war.

My personal favourite is When Trumpets Fade. If you haven't seen it, I strongly recommend it, the casting is a dream (the main character actually just looks like some guy who wants to go home).

Any recommendations?


----------



## chronoteeth (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm partial to OMG EVIL GERMAN NAZIS/THOSE DAMN KOREANS war movies, but not so much as to recent. Sure, there's gems in the rough, but most of the time, the sand doesn't excite me.


----------



## umdie80weiss (Aug 1, 2007)

Well have seen a few modern eg "Jarhead" but mostly it were old one like "The Soldier James Ryan" or some with Vietnam content like "Platoon" but i enjoyed them quite a lot

@option7 : Do u know the German title of it too? Would be helpful to get it....


----------



## themocaw (Aug 1, 2007)

There was a Korean movie called "TaeGukGi Flying in the Wind," (released in the US as TaeGukGi, Brotherhood of War) which was a fairly decent answer to Saving Private Ryan set in the Korean War.  Essentially, it's the story of two brothers who get drafted into the Korean Army when the North attacks, and the story of how the older brother tries to keep his younger brother out of harm's way.  He eventually hears that a prior winner of the Korean equivalent of the Medal of Honor was granted a request to send a family member home, and starts taking extremely risky missions to try and win a medal himself, but all his younger brother wants is for them both to get home safely.  The ending nearly broke me.


----------



## Poink (Aug 1, 2007)

War movies are my fap material.
I HAVE *ONLY* WAR MOVIES
They're delicious.
All those men in uniform, the blood... Gawd.

I prefer german movies, I think they're better. Sorry :
Jarhead was shit. NOTHING HAPPENED
Soldat Ryan was nice at the beginning until it went totally false (( historically I mean )

I recommand (( recent ones )
- Der untergang (( not really war, but the few war scenes are really nice )
- *StalinGrad (( AWESOME. GO SEE IT. It's a MUST SEE. )*

Older ones:
- Full Metal Jacket (( a classic but one of the best )
- *The Longest day  (( Classic, AWESOME. Here again it's a must see. *Was made in 1962 but the best war movie I saw so far- thought it's very long, 2hours I think )
- Im Westen nichts Neues/All Quiet on the Western Front (( war movie about WW1 )

I love old movies, I think they're the best so far.
I recommand seeing them in their original language, too.


----------



## themocaw (Aug 1, 2007)

I still need to see Das Boot ;_;


----------



## Poink (Aug 1, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> I still need to see Das Boot ;_;



I saw it a long time ago on TV, it was amazing- really impressive


----------



## Option7 (Aug 1, 2007)

I agree, Jarhead sucked major balls.

Is that "TaeGukGi Flying in the Wind" film subtitled? If so, then I shall try to get hold of it, if not , I won't bother 'cause I don't speak korean 

I've seen Stalingrad, I thought it was shit.


----------



## umdie80weiss (Aug 2, 2007)

@Poink ItÂ´s called "Der Untergang" and its a historical review of the last hours of berlin before the soviets conquered it.

@themocaw i didnÂ´t watch it either but i think iÂ´ll get it from a friend

And i also seen a good one... but i donÂ´t remember the full name.. something with enemy at the gates... was about two snipers one german and one soviet one (sry if its the movie stalingrad but as i said i dunno the full name of it) that movie was very interesting until the end.


----------



## Poink (Aug 2, 2007)

Sorry I failed on the title, it was 4 a.m when I typed it, my bad, I corrected it.
AND I KNOW lol I saw it.
But it's still war.
You cannot tell me nothing happened.


----------



## imnohbody (Aug 2, 2007)

umdie80weiss said:
			
		

> And i also seen a good one... but i donÂ´t remember the full name.. something with enemy at the gates... was about two snipers one german and one soviet one (sry if its the movie stalingrad but as i said i dunno the full name of it) that movie was very interesting until the end.



I believe the movie you're talking about is "Enemy at the Gates" (which was, IIRC, titled "Stalingrad" in some markets).


----------



## Werwulf (Aug 2, 2007)

I totally agree with "TaeGukGi". I also know a very good movie I saw in high school, sadly I forgot the name of it. It was very well done, but was in french (had subtitles, but I never trust em anyway xD)

"Band of Brothers", although not a movie, was IMO very well done. I loved the series.


----------



## themocaw (Aug 2, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> I agree, Jarhead sucked major balls.
> 
> Is that "TaeGukGi Flying in the Wind" film subtitled? If so, then I shall try to get hold of it, if not , I won't bother 'cause I don't speak korean
> 
> I've seen Stalingrad, I thought it was shit.



Jarhead's problem is that it's an anti-war movie in the truest sense of the word, unlike so-called "anti-war" movies that are, basically, just war movies (i.e. Saving Private Ryan).

TaeGukGi: Brotherhood of War is indeed subtitled in English for the DVD version, and it also has a laughably bad dubbing track: it's hilarious mostly because the dialogue in the movie is so angry and loud, and the voice actors sound so mellow.

"Enemy at the Gates/Stalingrad" just sucked.  It could have been a really good sniper movie, but the creators went for stupid sniper action instead of interesting sniper action.  Even better would be if they'd done a movie about the REAL greatest Eastern European sniper of all time: Finnish sniper Simo Hahya, credited with over 705 kills using a combination of a scopeless Mosin-Nagant rifle and Suomi M-31 smg over the course of 100 days before finally being wounded and put out of action by a head wound in close-combat that took off practically his entire jaw.  The Russians hated him so much they tried everything from counter-snipers to artillery fire to take him out.  Now THAT would be a movie.

And Band of Brothers was a really well done series, although the book was better in some ways.  One of my favorite moments comes when Lt. Spiers is talking to the sergeant saying, "They've always had a good leader," and the sergeant doesn't realize his new lieutenant is talking about him.  The final line as well: "Grandpa, were you a hero in the war?"  "No, but I served with a company of heroes."

*misty-eyed*


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Aug 2, 2007)

Enemy at the Gates was pretty awesome, but that's about all I can say casue I'm not exactly a war movie buff, or a movie buff at all for that matter.

I will however, go on record as saying I liked Jarhead  The whole point was that nothing happened, and how the people in that situation dealt with that. I loved the fact that it was more about how a man who is trained and programmed to kill and fight and what not deals with himself when he can't, when it is so tantilising close, rather than how a man deals with killing and fighting. It seems to break him and mess him up as much as being able to kill and fight does. It looked at how the pysche of war was so different for the man on the ground in the first gulf war, compared to other wars the US has fought in. To say that 'nothing happened' is to say you didn't get what you expected. Not a typical war movie, but not inherently bad becauue of that I say


----------



## Poink (Aug 2, 2007)

Jarhead is not a good war movie, but it's still a nice movie.
I mean, if you expect to see some good war scenes, it's not the kind of movie you should see. But it's always cool to see.


----------



## dj-ZAKU (Aug 2, 2007)

Full Metal Jacket kicked ass until the drill instructor died.


----------



## DarkLordSabretooth (Aug 30, 2007)

untill he died? that was one of the best parts! then Mr. fatty fat fat blew his brains all over the wall.....it was great.

Saving Private Ryan
Full metal jacket
In the army now (Heh, you said war movies, never said anything about comedy thrown in(
Pearl harbor.


Heh, i like the WWII stuff.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 30, 2007)

One word: Patton.

If you've never seen this classic, go out and rent it immediatly.  It's worth seeing just for the first few minutes when George C. Scott's portrayal of Patton gives his address to the Third Army (which my grandfather was a part of).  That and you get to see George C. Scott slap a bitch!  >=D!!


----------



## Kommodore (Aug 31, 2007)

A bridge Too far: Great movie imo, not for everyone. Superb picture quality for the time it was made.

Ryan: Has it's problems, but you can't be perfect, very good movie. 

I know it's not a movie, but I'm still going to say it, Band of Brothers was freaking awesome.


----------



## wrathofautumn (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey, what's wrong with classics like "The Great Escape", "The Bridge over the River Kwai", and "Patton"? Those movies were classics, man! D:

Don't forget "Platoon" and "Deer Hunter." Those were some other good flicks. :3

But I also liked flicks that focused indirectly from wars, like "The Pianist" and "Schindler's List". :3 Good, good movies.  Though they made Oscar Schindler out to be a saint, when he was really more like a business man. ):


----------



## Option7 (Aug 31, 2007)

The problem with the older war films, is they're all really cheesy, and they rarely display war realistically.


----------

